# Can hummus be frozen



## kupkake (Feb 18, 2005)

I ended up with too much hummus. Can it be frozen and eaten later? I thought about freezing it w/ a layer of olive oil on top like I do my pesto. Any ideas?
 
Kupkake


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Yes, you can freeze hummus. You can use an ice cube tray to make single-sized servings or other methods to make smaller portions. If you do, once they're frozen you can put them all in one container or freezer bag.

Defrost in the fridge or at room temperature.


----------



## eagles1579 (Oct 6, 2016)

How long does it last in freezer?


----------

